# mt-daap (Firefly audio port), won't run?



## zing (Feb 10, 2009)

I've installed the port on my FreeBSD 6.2 into a ezjail jail environment but when I try to start it, the log file shows me this:


```
2009-02-10 02:24:07 (080b6000): Firefly Version svn-1696: Starting with debuglevel 5
2009-02-10 02:24:07 (080b6000): Loaded plugin /usr/local/lib/mt-daapd/plugins/out-daap.so (daap/svn-1696)
2009-02-10 02:24:07 (080b6000): Loaded plugin /usr/local/lib/mt-daapd/plugins/rsp.so (rsp/svn-1696)
2009-02-10 02:24:07 (080b6000): Loaded plugin /usr/local/lib/mt-daapd/plugins/ssc-script.so (ssc-script/svn-1696)
2009-02-10 02:24:07 (080b6000): Couldn't get lib handle for /usr/local/lib/mt-daapd/plugins/libout-daap.so
2009-02-10 02:24:07 (080b6000): Error loading plugin /usr/local/lib/mt-daapd/plugins/libout-daap.so: Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/mt-daapd/plugins/libout-daap.so"
2009-02-10 02:24:07 (080b6000): Couldn't get lib handle for /usr/local/lib/mt-daapd/plugins/librsp.so
2009-02-10 02:24:07 (080b6000): Error loading plugin /usr/local/lib/mt-daapd/plugins/librsp.so: Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/mt-daapd/plugins/librsp.so"
2009-02-10 02:24:07 (080b6000): Couldn't get lib handle for /usr/local/lib/mt-daapd/plugins/libssc-script.so
2009-02-10 02:24:07 (080b6000): Error loading plugin /usr/local/lib/mt-daapd/plugins/libssc-script.so: Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/mt-daapd/plugins/libssc-script.so"
2009-02-10 02:24:07 (080b6000): Plugin loaded: ssc-script/svn-1696
2009-02-10 02:24:07 (080b6000): Plugin loaded: rsp/svn-1696
2009-02-10 02:24:07 (080b6000): Plugin loaded: daap/svn-1696
2009-02-10 02:24:07 (080b6000): Starting rendezvous daemon
2009-02-10 02:24:07 (080b6000): Starting signal handler
2009-02-10 02:24:07 (080b6000): Error opening db: No backend database support for type: sqlite
2009-02-10 02:24:07 (080b6000): Stopping mDNS
```

The path to the plugins folder is correct and it shows this:


```
ls -al
X5# ls -al
total 232
drwxr-xr-x  2 daapd  wheel    512 Feb 10 02:08 .
drwxr-xr-x  3 daapd  wheel    512 Feb 10 00:51 ..
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root   wheel     18 Feb 10 01:45 libout-daap.so -> libout-daap.so.0.0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root   wheel     13 Feb 10 01:46 librsp.so -> librsp.so.0.0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root   wheel     20 Feb 10 01:46 libssc-script.so -> libssc-script.so.0.0
-rw-r--r--  1 daapd  wheel  67926 Feb 10 00:51 out-daap.a
-rwxr-xr-x  1 daapd  wheel   1056 Feb 10 00:51 out-daap.la
-rwxr-xr-x  1 daapd  wheel  61981 Feb 10 00:51 out-daap.so
-rw-r--r--  1 daapd  wheel  33820 Feb 10 00:51 rsp.a
-rwxr-xr-x  1 daapd  wheel   1021 Feb 10 00:51 rsp.la
-rwxr-xr-x  1 daapd  wheel  31584 Feb 10 00:51 rsp.so
-rw-r--r--  1 daapd  wheel  10298 Feb 10 00:51 ssc-script.a
-rwxr-xr-x  1 daapd  wheel   1070 Feb 10 00:51 ssc-script.la
-rwxr-xr-x  1 daapd  wheel  13191 Feb 10 00:51 ssc-script.so
```

I have sqlite3-3.5.6 installed, but didn't make the port --with-sqlite command (I don't know if that's even possible).

But the lib problem is just weird cause if I understood this linking right, there should be a libout-daap.so.0.0 in the plugins folder where the link points but there isn't. Still the linking was originally made there? 

It was like this when the port was installed but the path was also included in the linking e.g:

libout-daap.so -> /usr/local/lib/mt-daapd/plugins/libout-daap.so.0.0


So where should I start debugging this?


----------



## HansS (Feb 11, 2009)

I never figured out why those links were there myself. I just deleted them.

Your problem is that the latest version of the port ( 1696_1 ) builds firefly with support for sqlite3 but the configuration file still sets the database type to sqlite ( sqlite2 ). In the configuration file ( normaly /usr/local/etc/mt-daapd.conf ) change

db_type = sqlite

to

db_type = sqlite3

and firefly should start.


----------



## zing (Feb 18, 2009)

HansS said:
			
		

> I never figured out why those links were there myself. I just deleted them.
> 
> Your problem is that the latest version of the port ( 1696_1 ) builds firefly with support for sqlite3 but the configuration file still sets the database type to sqlite ( sqlite2 ). In the configuration file ( normaly /usr/local/etc/mt-daapd.conf ) change
> 
> ...



I got it just before you posted this solution, but many thanks! I got it working but just felt a bit dumb after being confused with the sqlite and the two other ports sqlite2 and sqlite3.


----------

